# Amazon Prime special pricing for low income people.



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 2, 2017)

As part of their upgrades in services, Amazon is now offering their Prime Membership at a discount (about half-price) to low income people. All you really need to qualify is your EBT card, and if you are low income and do not have an EBT card, they have other ways to qualify you. 
The price is $5.99 per month, which is less than most of us pay for things like Netflix, and you not only get all of the Prime Videos, but also all of the other benefits of a Prime membership. 
Amazon Prime was already a great deal, assuming you used Amazon at all, but now it is affordable to people who could not afford the $99 annual membership fee, and this one is a simple monthly deduction. 
With a Prime account, you get free 2-day shipping on most items, and there is not a qualifying amount that you have to purchase (like having to spend $50 to get free shipping); so you can order just one item if you want and have it shipped free. 
If you like to read, there is Prime Reading, which has a whole library of books and magazines that you can check out (for as long as you want) and read them free, and also Kindle First, which is a new free book each month from a selection that they send you. 
Amazon also has a music program that is similar to Pandora, which is free (and no advertisements) for Prime members. 
There are even more member benefits; but this will give you an idea of what you can have with a Prime membership .  Here  is the link to sign up if you are low-income.  (You will need to take a picture of your EBT card to attach to the application)

https://www.amazon.com/l/1625699401...qmt=e&hvbmt=bb&hvdev=t&ref=pd_sl_4348ylyrsg_e


----------

